# Living and learning in Italy on a budget



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have a question regarding living and learning in Italy as a tourist.

I'm an English teacher (CELTA certified) from Croatia  
Croatia is still not in EU so I can't work in Italy legally. I was looking for a job in language schools but they mostly want EU citizens and/or English native speakers. 

Now, I have some knowledge of Italian that I'd love to improve. Instead of going to a language school I thought I could perhaps come to Italy as a tourist or volunteer, live there for couple of months and tutor Italians privately so I can pay for food and rent. Do you think something like that is possible?

Or do you know of some volunteering organisations? Basically, I want to spend some time in Italy to improve my Italian without spending lots of money.

Grazie mille!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you'll be employable in Italy starting on July 1, 2013, when Croatia is expected to join the EU. As I write this only 6 EU countries have not yet passed the necessary national legislation, so everything still seems to be on schedule.

Some countries (e.g. the U.K.) will have temporary restrictions on the number of Croatian workers allowed, but I haven't found any information that Italy plans such restrictions.

In the meantime you could go to Italy on a student visa, study in Italy and work for the university half time (full time isn't allowed), then switch to full time with any employer on July 1 (assuming that date holds). That approach would be legal and should satisfy your goals. You cannot work as a tourist (pre-EU), so don't do that.


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

as far as I know, only 8 countries so far expressed that they won't put up the 'veto' on work migration for Croatia, but Italy is not one of them. And July is quite far away at the moment, I was planning on going to Italy soon as I'm planning a big move.

I assume student visa and international tuition is quite expensive (just like in the UK) and I can't really afford it. 
I didn't mean to work as a tourist, or do you think giving private lessons is also considered illegal work? It's more like a service. 
But anyway, I would prefer if I could volunteer.  I have found this system of 'helpers': basically you come to your host (usually a farm or a hospitality establishment), they provide you with food and accommodation in exchange for your help. Do you think that's legal?

Thanks!



BBCWatcher said:


> I think you'll be employable in Italy starting on July 1, 2013, when Croatia is expected to join the EU. As I write this only 6 EU countries have not yet passed the necessary national legislation, so everything still seems to be on schedule.
> 
> Some countries (e.g. the U.K.) will have temporary restrictions on the number of Croatian workers allowed, but I haven't found any information that Italy plans such restrictions.
> 
> In the meantime you could go to Italy on a student visa, study in Italy and work for the university half time (full time isn't allowed), then switch to full time with any employer on July 1 (assuming that date holds). That approach would be legal and should satisfy your goals. You cannot work as a tourist (pre-EU), so don't do that.


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Haha, the day before your reply I joined the website called HelpX, it's the same thing as Workaway. Thanks for the suggestion though, it was exactly what I was looking for. :clap2:



Trilly said:


> Mamainak, you could try sites such as workaway or woofers as they usually list people who are happy to take on volunteers in order to learn a craft or help out around their properties.


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

Hi Maimainak,

How is it going did you find anything?

My experience with teaching English was ok as long as I had savings to pay my rent. The money I made teaching english was barely enough to cover my food expenses and bus fare.

Hope you find something soon,

Good luck!


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hi Giacomina,

I have found a hostel in Florence that got back to me but no arrangements have been made yet. 
Since my educational background and work experience lies in tourism and hospitality that would be a great thing for me.

In the meantime, due to lack of opportunities in Italy, I changed my plan; originally, I wanted to go to Italy for a month, but after joining that website helpx, contacting Italian hosts and NOT getting almost any reponse for around 2 weeks, I decided to accept a position in France (I started learning French recently) and visit Italy touristically for around 10 days. But then, yesterday, this hostel got back to me, so I might actually help them for 10 days. 



Giacomina said:


> Hi Maimainak,
> 
> How is it going did you find anything?
> 
> ...


----------



## filmboomer (Apr 3, 2013)

*Check posts for language needs*



Mamainak said:


> Hello everyone, I have a question regarding living and learning in Italy as a tourist.
> 
> I'm an English teacher (CELTA certified) from Croatia
> Croatia is still not in EU so I can't work in Italy legally. I was looking for a job in language schools but they mostly want EU citizens and/or English native speakers.
> ...


Hi,
I just read two posts in this general area for people who (after 2-5 YEARS there) STILL don't know Italian! So the need exists from English-speaking ex-pats. 
Look carefully. I think one has the word "Sicily" in the title.
Good luck!
Thomas in Seattle


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

I think that if you are moving to Italy or France and you stop yourself from speaking to anyone in any language except French in Frqnce and Italian in Italy you will be fluent in a short time, like 6 months, maybe less. If you avoid speaking to local people,or you speak other languages or read anything other than French and Italian, you will not learn. its very simple to learn a language if you have to, much harder if it is an option.

Also, I have found that Italians do not respond to emails or even telephone calls about renting a place to live. You could make a reservation at a B and B for instance and then find yourself an apartment when you arrive. Beware that usually things cost more than what you anticipated, budget for the unexpected and you should be ok.

Good luck and
let us know how you are finding things!


----------

